# Ich bin neu in Sachen TV Karte kann mir jemand helfen?



## Maniak (7. März 2004)

Hallo ich brauch mal dringend Hilfe. Ich habe mir vor ein Paar Tagen eine TV-Karte (WinFast 2000 XP) gekauft. Habe sie eingebaut damit im PCI Steckplatz gesteckt. Nun erfuhr ich das ich die TV-Karte mit der Soundkarte (im Tower) verbinden muss. Dazu ist so ein schwarz, rot, weisser dünner Kabel mit bei gewesen. Den ich natürlich weg gelassen habe. Also habe ich nun kein Ton. Was mach ich wenn die Soundkarte (ESS PCi Solo-1 DirectSound Driver) ON Board ist? Weil im Tower sind zwei Karten eine dünne längliche wird der Arbeitspeicher sein und eine ganz grosse wo noch so ein kleiner Lüfter mit drann hängt. Und nun halt die TV-Karte. 

Ich habe echt in sone Sachen keine Ahnung. Anschlüsse hat die TV-Karte: FM für Antenne dann einen TV-Kabelanschluss und Videorecoder Anschluss.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Wäre nett.


----------



## Carndret (7. März 2004)

Die Karte mit dem Lüfter sollte die Grafikkarte sein, sofern dort dein Monitor dran hängt.
Du musst ein Kabel von deiner TV Karte bei Line-Out in ein Line-In stecken. Es muss irgendwo eine Reihe Stecker (in Kopfhöreranschlussdicke) sein. Meistens grün rosa und blau. grün ist für deine Boxen, rosa für ein Microfon und das blaue sollte dann denke ich Line-In sein. So ist es zumindest bei mir.
Welchen Stecker du von deinen vorhandenen benutzen musst kann ich dir jetzt nicht so sagen. Musst halt schauen was rein passt.
Wenn du es nicht hin bekommst, weil es doch etwas anders aussieht, dann sag mal was du für ein PC hast - scheint ja ein Komplettsystem gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Maniako (7. März 2004)

*ich bin neu in Sachen TV-Karte*

Hallo ich muste mich nochmal anmelden. Da hat irgentwas nicht hingehauen konnte nicht antworten.

So zu deiner Frage. Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Also mein PC war ein Komplettsysthem und zwar ein. Pentium III windows 98 von Fujitsu. 

(ich bin der gleiche der vorher Maniak hiess)

MfG


----------



## Maniak (7. März 2004)

also meine TV-Karte hat drei Anschlüsse einmal FM für die Wurfantenne, zweitens für Kabelanschluss (TV) und drittens ein Anschluss wo man Viedorecoder oder der gleichen anschliessen kann. PC ist ein windows 98èr Pentium 3 Baujahr 2000. Die Cinchbuchsen rot,bau,grün sind am Tower also keine Karte.  Zusätzliche Audio in / out hat die TV-Karte nicht. Nur die drei genannten (FM,TV,AV). In den Lieferumfang war bei. Die Wurfantenne, AV Line in Kabel und so ein gedrehter rot,schwarz,weisser kabel den ein Brenner oder CDRomlaufwerk auch hat. 

In der Gebrauchsanweisung steht: Sound Card/Motherboard audio-in cennector

die eine Seite von dem gedrehten schwarz,rot,weissen Kabel past auf die TV_Karte rauf. Aber die andere Seite weiss ich nicht wo hin. Weil angeblech die Soundkarte halt on Board ist. Bild ist ja alles da nur halt der Ton nicht.


----------



## Carndret (7. März 2004)

Achso, ich glaub jetzt weiß ich, was du mit dem gedrehten schwarz, rot, weißen Kabel meinst. Ist das so ein kleiner flacher Stecker? 
Wenn ja dann ist das einer, den man normalerweise direkt an die Soundkarte schließt. Leider weiß ich nicht ob es das bei deinem On-Board Teil auch gibt. Müsste aber in der Mainboardbeschreibung stehen.
Weißt du, was du für ein Mainboard hast? (Marke/Firma und Bezeichnung)


----------



## Maniak (7. März 2004)

Ist aber dann blöd wenn man die TV-Karte dann gar nicht nutzen kann. Mainboard? Wie bekommt man das raus? Ja das ist der Kabel. Auf meinem Mainboard sind zwei stellen wo der reinpast ist aber halt vom Brenner und DVD-Rom besetzt.


----------



## Carndret (7. März 2004)

Dann zieh doch mal zum Test die vom Brenner und DVD-Laufwerk raus und steck den von der TV Karte rein, weil normalerweise muss das Kabel von den Laufwerken nicht unbedingt drinstecken. Musst halt mal probieren, ob danach noch Audio-CDs abspielbar sind.
Auf dem Mainboard sollte irgenwo ein Aufdruck sein von welcher Firma das ist oder wie die Bezeichnung ist.


> Ist aber dann blöd wenn man die TV-Karte dann gar nicht nutzen kann.


Wieso? geht doch. Du brauchst soch nur noch den Audiostecker richtig einzustecken, dachte ich.


----------

